# Obama's Church!!!!



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

During this campaign for the Presidency, It's interesting that so much has been made of Mitt Romney's Mormom religion, while we hear so little of Barack Obama's, outside of the denials of his being Muslim. However, if you look more closely at Trinity United Church of Christ, Obama's church, it sounds more like a racist cult than anything else, with a committment, not to America, but to Africa. Scary, when you consider this man could be the President of this United States.

Obama mentioned his church during his appearance with Oprah. It's the Trinity Church of Christ. I found this interesting. 
Obama's church: Please read and go to this church's website and read what is written there. It is very alarming. Barack Obama is a member of this church and is running for President of the U.S. If you look at the first page of their website, you will learn that this congregation has a non-negotiable commitment to Africa. No where is AMERICA even mentioned. 
Notice too, what color you will need to be if you should want to join Obama's church... B-L-A-C-K!!! 
Doesn't look like his choice of religion has improved much over his (former?) Muslim upbringing. 
This guy desires to rule over America while his loyalty is totally vested in a Black Africa! 
I cannot believe this has not been all over the TV and newspapers. This is why it is so important to pass this message along to all of our family &friends. To think that Obama has even the slightest chance in the run for the presidency, is really scary. 
Click on the link below: 
This is the web page for the church Barack Obama belongs to: www.tucc.org/about.htm

I seen this on another board. Found it vety vety interesting. People have got to open their eyes. This guy is scary.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

First of all, boondocks, you copied and pasted the text of your post verbatim from false emails that have been circulating the internet.

Second, the allegations raised in your post have been investigated and largely debunked: http://www.newsweek.com/id/91424.

Wow, the fact that conservatives continue to falsely allege that Obama is Muslim (and now falsely allege that the is a rasist) shows me that he has people nervous.

Do me a favor, turn off Fox News and Rush, and take some time to sit and listen to his words. If people do, you will see why he is so popular with independents.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Here are some more sites where people have debunked these allegations from "compassionate" conservatives:

http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/government/a/obama_church.htm

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/church.asp


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Barack Obama

These are my opinions if he should get the nomination from the democrats.

Positives...

Has the minority vote

Is very attractive to the independents and non-party voters.

Is running as Democrat (seems the masses people are tiring with republican leadership)

Says what people want to hear (i think he's full of crap most of the time and his flip floppiness could catch up with him, but he does know how to get a crowd cheering)

Negatives...

Is FOR gun control....(very strict gun control the way i understand)

Is 100% against the war on terrorism (it's easy to say that now, but in bush's shoes most presidents would have done the same thing)

Is supported by John Kerry, who ditched his previous running mate to support Obama....proves to me Kerry is a joker.

Father was a muslim. period. Obama may say he isn't, but his father was. His mother was a white oil analyst (something like that anyway) and was in another country when they met. (Indonisia i think) Obama attended a muslim grade school for cripes sake.

Truth is I would agree that Obama does have people nervous. I'm not a great wealth of political knowledge, but i do know it seems to be the trendy thing to be an Obama follower now, but a couple bad statements from him or his wife spouting her mouth off again could change that in a hurry. (If you don't know media questioned Obama's wife about whether or not whe is scared being in politics as wife of a politician and she replied with something like "we're scared every day, we're black and living in the united states". I know this isn't word for word, but that was the meat of the question and response. ) That statment from his wife hasn't come back to bite him and it probably won't, because accusing racism would be political suicide, but it could point out that she for one may not be ready for the pressures of presidency. Don't kid yourself, being the spouse of the president is a political office.

One things for certain, this is shaping up to be a very interesting presidential nominee race.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Is 100% against the war on terrorism (it's easy to say that now, but in bush's shoes most presidents would have done the same thing)


No, he is 100% against the War in Iraq because it distracts us from the War on Terror(ism). There is a difference. He has stated publicly that he is in full support of tracking down the terrorists involved in 9/11 and bringing them to justice.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> > Is 100% against the war on terrorism (it's easy to say that now, but in bush's shoes most presidents would have done the same thing)
> 
> 
> No, he is 100% against the War in Iraq because it distracts us from the War on Terror(ism). There is a difference. He has stated publicly that he is in full support of tracking down the terrorists involved in 9/11 and bringing them to justice.


Of course he is. Let's offer those terrorists a free meal and see if they turn themselves in. The terrorists are al Queda and we are tracking them down. At least that's what we are being told.

Honestly, I'm not gonna say whether i'm for or against it, but you have to admit what you just typed is the "democtratic and political thing to say" while still saying you are against the war. He's a good speaker, there's no question about that. I think the same thing (war on terrorism) would have happened no matter who was in office.

I don't want to get into a political argument cause quite frankly i think it's stupid. I just wanted to put down what i thought were some pro's and con's going for the guy.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> Here are some more sites where people have debunked these allegations from "compassionate" conservatives:


You don't know if it was a conservative that started the rumors or not, much less a compassionate one. Could just as easily been some of Clintons hatchet mothers. Your continuous hatred of those that may think differently than you did not not go unnoticed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

cwoparson said:


> > Here are some more sites where people have debunked these allegations from "compassionate" conservatives:
> 
> 
> You don't know if it was a conservative that started the rumors or not, much less a compassionate one. Could just as easily been some of Clintons hatchet mothers. Your continuous hatred of those that may think differently than you did not not go unnoticed.


Your absolutely right, and if memory serves me one of those allegations was tracked to the Clintons. I think it had something to do with an add where they didn't come right out with it, but the insinuation was very strong.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

BigDaddy said:


> First of all, boondocks, you copied and pasted the text of your post verbatim from false emails that have been circulating the internet.
> 
> Second, the allegations raised in your post have been investigated and largely debunked: http://www.newsweek.com/id/91424.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is if you go to the churches website what is written isn't all that false. Yeah, your link says that white people are welcomed, being welcomed is different than becoming a memeber. The very first sentance comes right out and says its a black church. Not only black but unashamedly black. I wonder if you can become a MEMBER if your white. Certainly doesn't sound like it. If you ask me Newsweek didn't debunk anything.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

BigDaddy said:


> First of all, boondocks, you copied and pasted the text of your post verbatim from false emails that have been circulating the internet.
> 
> Second, the allegations raised in your post have been investigated and largely debunked: http://www.newsweek.com/id/91424.
> 
> .


Whats false and what has been debunked? If you go to the churches website it does look a little extreme, even racist.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Went to their website and I find that the opening statement is racist no doubt about it!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

fishhook said:


> ...as wife of a politician and she replied with something like "we're scared every day, we're black and living in the united states"...


Perhaps the lady would feel safer in Somalia, or Haiti?

Idiots. :eyeroll:

It floors me how ANYONE can't see through their smoke and BS!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the 2 issues that bother me most concerning Barack Hussein Obama:

1. he is strictly into gun control. he will do all he can as president to violate the 2nd Amendment and our right to possess firearms. he is proud of the gun control restrictions implemented in Chicago.

2. he will negotiate with rogue nations and weaken our position against terrorism, no matter what he says during his elections speeches. this you can be sure off, he will weaken our resolve to combat/prevent terrorism through his political affiliations with these nations.

it is extremely hard, even fearful for me, to vote for a guy who is likely or capable of making foreign affair decisions favoring middle east countries and leaders who want to destroy our nation. no matter who the repubs nominate, if Barack Hussein Obama runs for the dems, i simply can't pull the lever and vote for this guy. wayyyyyyy too risky in my opinion.


----------

